# Batteries on a Gheenoe LT25



## jonnyrobrts (7 mo ago)

Just got a Gheenoe LT25. I've got a 20 HP Suzuki on it that has an electric start and pull start. Only other things that I'll be using that needs a battery is the bilge, lights (hardly ever), and trolling motor which is a 12V Minn Kota. Could I get away with running everything off a 27 series deep cycle 12V?


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just make sure you don't run it dead with that trolling motor and have to pull start and bail by hand when running for the dock after a surprise wind picks up and the chop gets bad.......or carry a small group 35 or something just to start the motor and run the bilge...


----------

